# house hunting



## dj46 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi all , we are moving to south australia in October 10 and have booked short term holiday rental. Finding it hard to get head round how best to proceed now. Container should arrive end of Oct so should we look to rent an unfurnished place in few weeks before our stuff arrives or will time be too tight. Don't want to end up paying for storage and rent on furnished place or even worse out sleeping on a bench with wife and 2 young children. To make it harder I am also job hunting aaargh. (But it will all be worth it )


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dj46 said:


> Hi all , we are moving to south australia in October 10 and have booked short term holiday rental. Finding it hard to get head round how best to proceed now. Container should arrive end of Oct so should we look to rent an unfurnished place in few weeks before our stuff arrives or will time be too tight. Don't want to end up paying for storage and rent on furnished place or even worse out sleeping on a bench with wife and 2 young children. To make it harder I am also job hunting aaargh. (But it will all be worth it )


The rental market in SA is going to vary between Adelaide and regional cities but at least it ought to be a bit more relaxed than Sydney and Melbourne which always have higher growth and more people seeking rentals.
Your choices for short term furnished places are going to be holiday units, furnished apartments _[ just as expensive]_ or see what is available re motels.
If you find somewhere unfurnished that you would like to take a lease on for a longer term, three months probably minimum, if your stuff arriving includes beds/mattresses etc., could you make do for a while with some inflatable mattresses _[ later good for camping holidays ]_ as they are not so expensive and buy a few new sheets or some sleeping bags _[ also good for camping ]_ or if you do not have mattresses coming in your stuff, look to buy some new ones and get an ice box _[ called eskys here ]_ and use some ice for a termporary fridge.
You'll find that the difference between a furnished place rental and an unfurnished longer term one will probably be quite an ammount over a few weeks and so you'll have a bit of money to buy a bit of gear, a picnic set for instance for cutlery and some fold up camping chairs and tables and you'll just be camping inside and then have that stuff to take with you if you then buy a tent to go camping.
Have a look at www.domain.com.au and you'll be able to get an idea on rental pricing and a site like http://adelaide.gumtree.com.au/f-Un...mQ5fsourceZgoogleQQutmQ5ftermZrentQ20property might help too but as soon as you get to SA you'll find that real estate agents are numerous in cities and towns and they'll have what they call their rentals listings so if you do a bit of research on what area you might be considering, by googling the suburb or town name followed by real estate agent you should be able to get a few names and some may even have their rentals posted online or at least you could let a few know early September that you're on your way and what you're looking for and sometimes they may have advance knowledge of when someone is vacating a place.
Even if you do not get feedback from them, give them a reminder near the end of September and so at least if you turn up they may at least remember and being in contact shows some seriousness.
You could also ask them what it is you can provide as an immigrant by way of a reference for some landlords/agents may be a bit fussy on requiring references.
http://www.realestate.com.au/rent/in-adelaide,+sa+5000/list-1 and www.myhome.com.au are another couple of sites but the gumtree one alone shows plenty of places.


----------



## dj46 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Wanderer thanks for your help. It all makes a lot of sense, don't know if brain goes into overload or something because for some reason logical thought disappears and it is great to get some direction from you.
Thanks again dj


----------

